
The Observer fought off legal threats from Facebook and Cambridge Analytica - mdekkers
http://pressgazette.co.uk/the-observer-fought-off-legal-threats-from-facebook-and-cambridge-analytica-before-publishing-data-harvesting-scoop/
======
mdekkers
Zuckerberg states in his facebook post that "they learned from the Guardian"
about the CA issue. It's more like "they threatened to sue"

